
Intellectual Property is Garbage (editorial) - originalsimba
https://tailpuff.net/intellectual-property-is-garbage/
======
bediger4000
Pretty much the only non-logically-tortured argument you can make about
"Intellectual Property".

Nobody will believe this entity because (a) he/she is a furry, (b) he/she is
not a corporate spoxperson, (c) it goes against the prevailing corporate
ethos.

